# TC Impact



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying a TC Impact. Does anyone here own one or has anyone shot one? I would love to hear people's thoughts on this gun and whether you think I should buy it or not. Also, I'm looking to buy it new from CAL Ranch for $230. Is that a good price?


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

I just looked it up on cabellas. There were 11 customer reviews and all were good. It looks like cal ranch is a little cheaper though.


----------

